# Windermere?



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

So... anything there? I'm going to pack my Lido and some beans as per usual but I do so like scoping out cafes to work and play in..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Homeground- donuts and food to die for. They normally run atkinsons blends on good gear ( lm etc )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://www.homegroundcafe.co.uk


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

homeground is great

when we had a holiday home up there we used to go there loads


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

There is an identical thread from a few months back where Homeground is discussed, totally delicious food and great coffee to boot.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Good cake! First time I'd had atkinsons coffee too, really enjoyed it. Staff were extremely friendly and helpful. I was up there a few months back. Only place I could say I'd recommend in the lakes.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Good cake! First time I'd had atkinsons coffee too, really enjoyed it. Staff were extremely friendly and helpful. I was up there a few months back. Only place I could say I'd recommend in the lakes.


the rest are generic touristy cafes


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This place gets quite a few good reviews and sounds worth a visit.

The beans they use for their coffee is from J. Atkinson & Co - based in Lancaster

http://www.chestersbytheriver.co.uk/cafe/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> This place gets quite a few good reviews and sounds worth a visit.
> 
> The beans they use for their coffee is from J. Atkinson & Co - based in Lancaster
> 
> http://www.chestersbytheriver.co.uk/cafe/


Food's OK - place is like a motorway services in terms of size and throughput. Setting is, on the other hand, picturesque. Sadly, if you are looking for a well made coffee, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Food's OK - place is like a motorway services in terms of size and throughput. Setting is, on the other hand, picturesque. Sadly, if you are looking for a well made coffee, don't hold your breath.


Ian Hex begs to differ

Ian Hex









5 months ago

Probably the best coffee in Cumbria, which as a self-confessed coffee snob makes me happy.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

ian hex can shut his gob

used to spend 2-3 weeks every summer up at our windermere house for about 18 years and homeground was the only place we liked for coffee/cake/swiches


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

See he gave Caffe Nero in Preston five stars too - nuff said.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> See he gave Caffe Nero in Preston five stars too - nuff said.


sounds like your typical self-labelled 'coffee snob'


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow that pretty much killed things dead did it not.

Chester's may not be in the premier league, and neither is it particularly close to Windermere, there are probably better options unless you are out that way. I have passed through on many occasions and never had a bad coffee over the last 10 years or so and seen the business (change hands?) and re-brand. It never pretended to be a specialist coffee outlet either, the combination of its quality food and coffee however is not often matched especially after a damp day up on the nearby fells.

If you find yourself up Langdale way or heading towards Coniston, I would say consider it.

But there must be other options beyond the two mentioned so far.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep, Homeground was recommended to me on this very forum. Well worth a visit.....or 2.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Monday shall see me visit, if not up to scratch I have several kilos of coffee and a lido


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Had a very good coffee in Chesters over the summer with the children thank you very much!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

+1 for homeground. The cake is lovely and so are they


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Very good - spro well dialled in, it's the archetype blend and not what I'd usually go for at home in a spro but absolutely perfect for the market. Top spro.

looking forward to the batch brew now


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Have you got an EY on that ? Please dont tell me you left your trusty refractometer at home


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Grrr! I want to be there again now!

Trip for this weekend I think


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Have you got an EY on that ? Please dont tell me you left your trusty refractometer at home


Spro is about 18.5% and filter just above

yes I refracted the refrucking coffee, I was interested to see where atkinsons was coming out when it was tasting so good


----------

